# Procardia (Nifedipine)



## waiting4allie

Hi, Im 32 weeks pregnant and I was put on Procardia on Friday for contractions which turned out to only be "threatened" preterm labor. I was having consitent regular contractions but did not dialate any. I was also told to take it easy. To day I went to the doctor and was told that I could stop taking the Porcardia because he did not beleive that the Procardia would make any difference if I were going to go into pretem labor which is completely different from what Ive heard. Im scared that I will start having contractions again now. How long after taking this medicine did any of you start having contractions again? Did it amount to anything? This is my first pergnancy and Im jsut a alittle worried. I know everyone is different and that they may not come back until Im 40+ weeks. I would just like to hear anyones feedback on Procardia.


----------



## loveinbinary

I went into preterm labor at 32 weeks that resulted in a miserable 4 day stay in the hospital. Mine started with bleeding after DH and I had sex-- called the doctor and was advised to head into the hospital as soon as possible. Cramping didn't start until I was already at the hospital and even then it wasn't anything extremely painful, just uncomfortable. When my doctor checked me I was 2cm dilated and baby's head was putting a lot of pressure on my cervix. They had me hooked up to a magnesium drip for nearly 3 days which stopped the contractions (though I wasn't feeling them), gave me 2 rounds of steroid injections to help mature baby's lungs and had me on 2 separate antibiotics to prevent infection. Once the contractions were under control they took me off the magnesium and I started taking nifedipine (procardia) pills every 6 hours. They moved my doses up to every 4 hours because the contractions would start again as it was time for my next dose (though I still didn't feel them). After 4 long days they released me because the contractions were under control and I hadn't dilated any further. I was put on bed rest for the next 5 1/2 weeks with weekly appointments and pelvic exams. I stopped taking the nifedipine and within 24 hours started having cramps. Since then I've had several days that felt like I was going into labor-- cramping and regular contractions but they would eventually die down. I keep getting my hopes up that "today's the day" he'll finally arrive but so far no luck. I don't know why your doctor would believe that the nifedipine isn't going to make a difference... between that and bed rest it has kept my LO nice and snug in there, to the point where I'm ready to force him out lol. Honestly I would get a second opinion because that just doesn't sound right. My doctor made it clear that it was very important that I take my meds on time or else I could go into labor again. Everyone is different, you could go into labor as soon as you stop taking the nifedipine, or you could be like me and spend several weeks with on and off again cramps and contractions that fizzle out after a couple hours (or more).


----------



## ashley2pink

You may as well take them. Its true if you are in true labor they wont do much, but they can stop you from getting too many BH which can also be bad and can eventually put you in labor or start things. At least thats what I remember my Dr. telling me.
I havent taken any with this pregnancy, but my 2nd pregnancy I had a ton of BH. They werent putting me in labor or anything but my Dr, was concerned as I was getting 4 an hour with taking it easy. This was at 33 weeks or so. I only took a couple a day, and they only helped me for about 2 hours after taking them then my BH would be pretty regular again. My Dr. said I would go into labor within 24 hours of stopping the nfedipine. I stopped taking them at 37 weeks and nothing happened. I carried on and was induced at 39+2.
I think for me the biggest help was taking it easy. I really think it helped me get as far as I was. I am doing the same this pregnancy. Taking it as easy as I can with 2 kids. I dont get as many BH this pregnancy, but I still have a feeling if I am active I will go into early labor. It has been a boring pregnancy, but only 9 more days until I am full term and its all worth it. So relax and lay down as much as you can and drink a bunch of water and take the nfedipine if you feel better doing that


----------



## waiting4allie

I dont understand why he thought it wouldnt do anything either. I had been taking the pill every eight hours. The last one I took was at 10 this morning, and I would have taken another one at 6pm if I were still taking it. So now Im just kind of waiting to see what happens. Hopefully nothing will happen. His reasoning for taking me off of it was that "studies show" that it doesnt affect anything really. And the fact that I never dialated, so technically it wasnt preterm labor. I dont know if stopping them kept me from dialating or not, but I guess we will never know. But the contractions I was experiencing were consistent and the felt like mentrual cramps that went all the way to my thighs and my lower back was killing me. Which from what I understand means they were the real deal, they just werent doing anything to my cervix. Im really not happy about todays appointment at all. Your the first person to agree with me! Even my fiance liked the Dr.'s take on things since it meant he didnt have to pick up my slack anymore lol hes such a butthead


----------



## waiting4allie

ashley2pink said:


> my 2nd pregnancy I had a ton of BH. They werent putting me in labor or anything but my Dr, was concerned as I was getting 4 an hour with taking it easy.

I guess my doctor doesnt think BH are a big deal. I told him that with the Procardia I was still having a fair amount of BH. I have drank so much water today and all this peeing is driving me crazy! And of course as I type this I am having BH. One thing that gets me is they tell you to drink as much water as you can stomach, but keep your bladder as emty as possible. I might as well hangout in the bathroom!


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm not sure what 'studies' he's been reading but my doctor and the two partners of his that I saw were pleased that I was on the procardia and how well it was working. Perhaps he didn't see a need for them anymore since he didn't believe you were in labor? Regardless I would consider seeing another doctor. When I was checked at the hospital I was already at 2cm dilated and the procardia helped me stay at a 2 until I stopped taking them. Since then I've worked myself nicely to a 4 and am 100% effaced. Is there another doctor you could see? 

The reason they want you to drink a ton of water is because if you start to get dehydrated it can bring on contractions, but a full bladder can also cause contractions if you are in preterm labor (I would start contracting every time I had to pee). It's a sucky combination.


----------



## ashley2pink

Yup, once I get the urge to pee I get BH-so i drink a ton and pee right when I feel the need to go, then I'm good.
Have you tried magnesium supplement to help ease contractions? You can google for more info.or call your Dr. and see what he thinks. Its recommended to take 300mg a day anyway and prenatals dont have any.


----------



## loveinbinary

I never knew I was supposed to take magnesium along with my prenatal. It makes sense that taking magnesium daily would help with the contractions since they'll give you a magnesium drip in the hospital to try and stop preterm labor. I would say it's worth looking into.


----------



## waiting4allie

My cardiologist suggested taking magnesium for cramps in my legs. My OB is an idiot I guess. Im going to try to get through this pregnancy with him the best I can then change to a female who might actually be able to relate to me. Sometimes I wonder why men are allowed to be hold this position. Id much rather have a doctor who can relate to me, not a man who has never felt a menstrual cramp in his life and will never go through what he sees women go through everyday and tells them everything will be ok. grrrrrr


----------



## loveinbinary

Not all male doctors are like this. I was seeing a female doctor (a couple actually) up until I was about 20 weeks. DH didn't like the way they treated me. At 20/21ish weeks I was in a car accident that ended in a trip to the hospital where I met my current doctor. He was so wonderful that I switched to him a few days later and I couldn't be happier. Though he has never experienced the pains I feel, he is an absolutely wonderful doctor. If a woman would make you more comfortable, by all means switch to one. I was just trying to say that not all male doctors are horrible. I didn't care for the female doctors I had been seeing and am much more comfortable with my male doctor. It's all personal preference. Though I would really suggest that you switch doctors before the baby comes if at all possible. It may seem easier to just suck it up and stick it out until LO arrives but if you aren't comfortable with the care he is giving you now, it's going to make your labor more difficult because you won't be comfortable with him or how he handles things. I think it would make you feel a lot better to deliver your baby with someone you trust and are comfortable with.


----------

